# COD 5 Co-op problem



## [NDM]Reaper (Nov 25, 2008)

Every time I try to host a Co-op match I get an error message of; Unable to find our online address information. I have cable internet, and have tried turning off firewall, virus scanner and checked my internet security settings to make sure it wasn't being blocked. I also cannot join a co-op match, even when invited by friends. My screen goes black and the sounds cuts in and out every 5 sec. or so. I have no problem with the single or multiplayer. Any insight into this problem would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks, [NDM]Reaper


----------



## ~NuNu~ (Nov 26, 2008)

[NDM]Reaper said:


> Every time I try to host a Co-op match I get an error message of; Unable to find our online address information. I have cable internet, and have tried turning off firewall, virus scanner and checked my internet security settings to make sure it wasn't being blocked. I also cannot join a co-op match, even when invited by friends. My screen goes black and the sounds cuts in and out every 5 sec. or so. I have no problem with the single or multiplayer. Any insight into this problem would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks, [NDM]Reaper


i have the Exact same problem, also using Windows vista ult 64bit. but i had same problem on vista Home prem 32bit sp1.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi, sorry but I don't know of any fixes for this, even after quite a while of searching.
To be honest, this is one of the buggiest games I've ever seen. It's worse than STALKER.

Rest assured it's not Vista causing the problem, just have a look at the forums on www.callofduty.com, everybody is having problems, apparently even the servers aren't working half the time and the leaderboard keeps resetting.

Best I can suggest is pray to god they patch it and soon.
Sorry I couldn't be more help.


----------



## [NDM]Reaper (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys, i will continue my search and update you if i find anything new.


----------



## Afaz (Dec 9, 2008)

[NDM]Reaper said:


> Thanks for the help guys, i will continue my search and update you if i find anything new.


Hey i have the same problem, Have you found anything out about how to fix it. I went straight to Activision but they were not helpful at all. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## NeonSD (Dec 21, 2008)

When we play Nazi Zombies for co-op I also get an error message but only occasionally. It shows something similar to " game seesion no longer available" when someone else starts it up. We have also seen "invalid password" errors. 

The fix that seems to work for us is to have everyone reboot their PCs. Anti-virus and firewalls do not seem to matter, off or on.

I know that this is not the same issue but it may help others.

I have heard of people having luck by reformatting their PCs and reloading COD5. This seems pretty drastic for a $50 game. Hopefully the next patch will fix these issues.


----------



## Siam26 (Apr 5, 2009)

hey guys i had this problem and what seemed to fix it for me was giveing myself a static ip i had 3 people playing online and trying to host zombie maps i used this very good program to walk me through how to do it http://portforward.com/english/route...outerindex.htm 
hope this help ......let me know if it dose


----------

